# NOREVE USA DISTRIBUTOR BANKRUPTCY; if you've ordered from NoreveUSA, please read



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just received the following e-mail as I have a pending order with Noreve. I am going to work with my credit card company immediately to have my funds returned.

*****************************************************************
Dear Customer,

On behalf of Innovacases - Noreve Saint Tropez,

I am very sorry to inform you that the following company

Croucier Industries, Inc.
1436 E. 33rd St.
Signal Hill
CA 90755
United States
Tel: 001 866 804 9159

which has been representing Noreve in the USA for the past three years, 
has just announced us it bankruptcy and the very soon closing of the company 
(end of February 2010).

We are very concerned and surprised about this bankruptcy since 
our brand has been growing consequently in the past 2 years.

We are advising all customers of Croucier Industries, Inc 
who have a pending order on www.noreveusa.com 
to contact immediately their bank to cancel the payment.

Please make sure to reject the payment before the end of the week. 
Afterwards it will be very hard to get the money back.

For your information, Croucier Industries has not paid Innovacases for the past 3 months. We have summonded our lawyers to take control of the situation.

All Noreve team and myself would like to present you our sincere apologizes for this exceptionnal and serious situation which is and will be affecting our brand image.

If you need any further informations, feel free to contact 
our customer service representative Cynthia at [email protected]

For customers who want to receive their case, 
we are advising them to order it again on www.noreve.com 
and contact us to receive a special discount.

Sincerely yours ,

Michaël MASSAT
Noreve Director

Innovacases | Noreve St.Tropez
Haute Couture for Mobile Devices

*****************************************************************

*--edited subject to reflect that it's the distributor that has declared bankruptcy. Betsy*


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yow.  

Good luck!  Definitely let us know what happens!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like Noreve itself is okay.  Just one of their distributors is going under.  

Best to cancel payment ASAP.  You can always reorder when they find a new distributor.  Have you checked the status on Amazon?  Are they still offering Noreve covers?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

It seems that Amazon is still selling Noreve items.  So, they must be working with the office in France.

I found the e-mail confusing, but YES, it seems that it is just their US distributor.  Regardless, I've been waiting 7 weeks for this case (my husband suprised me with an order).  I immediately contact my credit card company and sent them all of the background detail, including e-mails as late as last week indicating that my order would ship this week from France.  Hopefully, my funds are returned.

While their cases look beautiful and the reviews of them are very positive, I decided not to pursue another Noreve case and instead ordered another Oberon.

-- EDIT:  I also modified the thread title to indicate that it was the USA operations.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I had been considering a Noreve before I purchased my Oberon. But their websites were so annoying, with irrelevant photos and music, and hard to find pictures of the actual cover, that I gave up. But I still lust after the luxurious leathers and rail system for the Kindle.  I think I'll wait until the dust settles before giving Noreve further consideration.
Judith


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> It seems that Amazon is still selling Noreve items. So, they must be working with the office in France.


Not so sure about that. A spot check of random Noreve items on Amazon didn't show a single one as coming through Amazon or direct from Noreve. All the ones I saw were third party vendors.

Looking at the prices on Noreve France website (even subtracting out VAT) plus their shipping charges of "less than 20 euro outside of France" (that would be $26 in today's conversion to USD), PLUS whatever lengthy wait times came up--I'm thinking it's probably not worth it at this point. It makes me hope Amazon keeps the next few kindles within the same case/size as the K2. I don't want to give the rail system up when I upgrade Kindles next, and I sure as heck don't want to spent $100 or so picking up another case.



lulucello said:


> I had been considering a Noreve before I purchased my Oberon. But their websites were so annoying, with irrelevant photos and music, and hard to find pictures of the actual cover, that I gave up.


Agreed--their website is atrocious.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cc1013 said:


> -- EDIT: I also modified the thread title to indicate that it was the USA operations.


CC, I further changed the thread title to clarify it was the distributor, NOT a Noreve company. Good luck and keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I had been intending to order a Noreve case for my new iPod but hadn't gotten around to doing it, so when I heard the news about the U.S. distributor going under I started looking for something else.  Nothing even came close to being what I want so I placed an order with Noreve France.  So far, so good.  I had an immediate response confirming my order and, as their website promises, another e-mail came the next day with further information.  I've ordered a color that's not in stock, so it will be made for me and shipped within 15 working days.  If anyone cares I'll report the outcome.

My opinion is that it would be silly not to buy a Noreve cover if that is what you want, and sillier still to pass up an opportunity to get the discount they are offering to those who have a pending order that was placed through the distributor.  It's great if someone can be satisfied with something else, but since I can't I will continue doing business with Noreve and consider the increased cost of shipping the price I have to pay for being particular about accessories.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ouch...Well, I guess this stuff happens, especially these days.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

saw this coming with their closing earlier


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I've ordered a color that's not in stock, so it will be made for me and shipped within 15 working days. If anyone cares I'll report the outcome.


I care! I received 1 Noreve K2 cover, love it, and am waiting for the other one. I'll have to get in touch with Noreve.com to reorder it as the email says. Please let us know how it works out. Thank you.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kindlenewbie said:


> I care! I received 1 Noreve K2 cover, love it, and am waiting for the other one. I'll have to get in touch with Noreve.com to reorder it as the email says. Please let us know how it works out. Thank you.


Make sure you work with your credit card company NOW to get your transaction refunded. Otherwise you may end up paying twice and only receiving one cover.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

kindlenewbie said:


> I care! I received 1 Noreve K2 cover, love it, and am waiting for the other one. I'll have to get in touch with Noreve.com to reorder it as the email says. Please let us know how it works out. Thank you.


Will do.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I just got confirmation from my credit card company that they have credited my payment to NoreveUSA and closed the dispute.  Phew!  Even better, my new Oberon shipped today. 

While I still think the Noreve's look beautiful and the rail system is very attractive, it just shouldn't be so difficult to receive their products.  I may revisit a Noreve sometime in the future, but for now, I'm happy to have my money back and a new Oberon on the way.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Make sure you work with your credit card company NOW to get your transaction refunded. Otherwise you may end up paying twice and only receiving one cover.


I just got off the phone with my credit card company. Thanks.



LibbyD said:


> Will do.


LibbyD, TIA for keeping us updated with your order status.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've stickied this topic temporarily at kindlenewbie's suggestion (good one,thanks!). There are several good tips in here about how to handle the situation if you've ordered from NoreveUSA.

*Please Note: it is only the US distributor for Noreve that has declared bankruptcy, not Noreve itself, though they have closed their NoreveUSA branch. As you'll read here, you CAN still order through Noreve in France.*

It looks like they're offering a discount of some kind to people who have pending orders through NoreveUSA. Read more here for information on that.

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I received a 10-euro discount code from Noreve.com. The code itself looks like something unique to each customer who requests it, instead of their previous CardMe, Spooky15, etc. I'm still deciding if I want to reorder the case. 

Betsy, thanks for taking my suggestion. Now NoreveUSA.com customers with non-Kindle pending orders can find this in a web search too.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh wow.  Hopefully they can rebound.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

angelad said:


> Oh wow. Hopefully they can rebound.


sure hope so


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Noreve is a good company. Sucks to lose them.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Noreve is a good company. Sucks to lose them.


yes it does


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, they are not lost completely, you can still order from the European company.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For information on a member's experience with Noreve (Europe), see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21519.msg402423.html#msg402423

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks betsy


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For information on a member's experience with Noreve (Europe), see here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21519.msg402423.html#msg402423
> 
> Betsy


Very good stuff there.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Indeed it is


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

So, is there any updates.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I ordered a Kindle 2 cover last evening, and got an e-mail today saying it would be sent tomorrow. Shipping was pricey ($23 to Michigan) but I had a coupon code (generationmp3) that gave me 15% off. Altogether then, the cover w/shipping was a couple of dollars more than the regular price of the cover. I'll update when it arrives on my doorstep!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like things are up and running for people to order from the Noreve Europe site.  I'll leave this thread stickied through the end of April.  By then, everyone who might have ordered from the Noreve USA site should have caught up with the latest news.  Y'all will be able to continue to post this thread, but just as a normal thread.

Let us know mrskb when you get your cover!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I ordered a Kindle 2 cover last evening, and got an e-mail today saying it would be sent tomorrow. Shipping was pricey ($23 to Michigan) but I had a coupon code (generationmp3) that gave me 15% off. Altogether then, the cover w/shipping was a couple of dollars more than the regular price of the cover. I'll update when it arrives on my doorstep!!


$23 ouch


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

cheerio said:


> $23 ouch


Yes, ouch, but with the discount code, I managed to get the total price (the cover plus shipping) down to the cost of what the cover would have originally been...so I guess, basically, the discount code paid the shipping


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Yes, ouch, but with the discount code, I managed to get the total price (the cover plus shipping) down to the cost of what the cover would have originally been...so I guess, basically, the discount code paid the shipping


Well, that's something..


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

mrskb said:


> Yes, ouch, but with the discount code, I managed to get the total price (the cover plus shipping) down to the cost of what the cover would have originally been...so I guess, basically, the discount code paid the shipping


better than nothing i guess


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I got my Noreve order today. I'm going to post the info and try to post pictures as well, but I'll put it in a new post.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

mrskb said:


> I got my Noreve order today. I'm going to post the info and try to post pictures as well, but I'll put it in a new post.


Great, thanks.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I got my Noreve order today. I'm going to post the info and try to post pictures as well, but I'll put it in a new post.


Thanks


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I got my Noreve order today. I'm going to post the info and try to post pictures as well, but I'll put it in a new post.


I saw your thread, thanks for the pics.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I got my Noreve order today. I'm going to post the info and try to post pictures as well, but I'll put it in a new post.


great news


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Every little bit helps!!  My shipping to Houston was even less ($20).  Go figure!  Unless it has something to do with the airline routes.  

I ordered my Noreve case this past Thursday, early morning.  Received an e-mail that it shipped on Friday.  (I ordered the black case that is always in stock.)  It arrived TODAY!!!  I wasn't prepared for it to get here so quickly.  But of course, I'm glad it did.  It's lovely.  Kindle seems to be extremely happy to be in it.  And it appears to add no overall weight.  I know that can't be right but compactness of the overall package is just so.......















yummy!!!  

lol


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You did good! It sounds like you may have ordered the same case that I did. I love it! How was the mailing packaging?


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

mrskb said:


> You did good! It sounds like you may have ordered the same case that I did. I love it! How was the mailing packaging?


I did! The packaging was exactly the same as yours except that it wasn't badly beat up. The box was crushed a bit on one side but that wouldn't take much more than breathing on it to crush that dinky box!!!

I mailed an Oberon case today that I sold, wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in a padded envelope. That is more protection that what the Noreves have!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> I did! The packaging was exactly the same as yours except that it wasn't badly beat up. The box was crushed a bit on one side but that wouldn't take much more than breathing on it to crush that dinky box!!!
> 
> I mailed an Oberon case today that I sold, wrapped it in bubble wrap and put it in a padded envelope. That is more protection that what the Noreves have!!
> 
> Good for you!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm glad yours arrived safe and sound Vicki!  

It is disappointing Noreve is sending out packages with hardly any protection.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Good news vicki.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I'm glad yours arrived safe and sound Vicki!
> 
> It is disappointing Noreve is sending out packages with hardly any protection.


I hate that no matter who it is


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

seems like there is a lot of complaints about noreve packaging.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

loca said:


> seems like there is a lot of complaints about noreve packaging.


Yes, about the packaging....but I must say, the product is awesome


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I'm going to unstick this; I think everyone that had ordered from the US distributor that might have benefited probably has.  Of course, you can continue your discussions in the thread, just as a regular thread, thanks!

Betsy


----------

